# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  KREATOR в Киеве ! 2 декабря.(Поездка+билеты)

## MSF

Kreator в Киеве, 2.12 Sentrum



*Автобусный тур из Ильичёвска и Одессы на концерт !*
1) Отправление утром 2 декабря из Ильичёвска в 09:00. (можем договорится о более раннем отъезде - 7- 8 утра). 
2) После едем в Одессу и в 10 утра забираем одесситов с "итальянского бульвара", который находится недалеко от ЖД вокзала. 
3) Прибытие в Киев, к клубу приблизительно в 16:00 -17:00 
4) Отъезд обратно, через пол часа -час , после завершения концерта. 
5) Прибытие в Одессу с 5 -7 утра . 

Проезд в оба конца будет составлять 400 - 450 грн., в зависимости от размера автобуса. 

Деньги за проезд буду собирать с 20 октября по 20 ноября. 

Заказ мест в автобусе по тел.0939004934 и 0677496257 Юра.

Билеты на концерт по 400 грн. можно приобрести у меня. 

ПОДРОБНЕЕ http://vk.com/club103742910

----------


## MSF

В большом, 50-ти местном автобусе осталось - пять мест.

----------

